# Top of the NHS list Dilemma?..



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Would appreciate any thoughts and advise you might have for me....

I got a phone call from RFC to say that we had reached the top of the list and could start treatment basically immediately, as in start DR in 2 weeks.

Ordinarily I would be delighted but I have just started a new job 3 weeks ago and have 6 months probation, this has really thrown me as we weren't expecting to get the offer until November and then at that I expected a couple of months of messing about before we actually got to start treatment at which point I would have been out of the probation period.

My impatient nature is telling me to just go for it, but my sensible head is saying defer for a couple of months as my new job is an excellent opportunity to progress my career and if I am lucky enough and the treatment is successful it would be better to have my contract confirmed before telling them I am pregnant!

I feel really selfish for thinking this way but the offer has just really caught me off guard!

I don't really want to let a lot of friends and family know about tx this time as it was a lot of extra pressure last time so I would really appreciate any advice or thoughts good or bad.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Well done on the new job.  How far away from the clinic is your job and do they do scans, blood tests early in the morning and late at night?


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi alana, 

As coweyes says, well done on the new job! I cycled at the rfc earlier this year so thought I'd give you some ideas. Firstly they'll let you defer your offer for non medical reasons for 3 months if you want but if you defer again you need to have a medical reason otherwise they will say its either now or back to the end of the waiting list. I deferred for 3 months as they phoned to say I was at the top of the list the day after I got home from surgery.... Anyway, if you decide to go ahead with treatment now or in 3 months, the scans will all be early in the morning, they do scans for current cyclers from 7.30 but their time keeping is awful and we quite often had to wait for upwards of an hour from when we were supposed to be seen. You will need a full day off for egg collection, and ideally a full day off for transfer although you could go back to work if you really wanted to.

Good luck!

X
Ducky


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi 

That great news about being top of the list, we just got our letter in August I accepted ours even thou it came as a bit if shock to us as well was not expecting the letter till the new year.  Really wanted to lose some weight etc and stop smoking before the letter came but have stopped now and eating better and trying to walk as much as I can  

Congrats on ur new job, my advice would be to speak with ur employer and I am sure they will be understanding and help u out. 

By the way we starting ours in belfast as well. Went 2 week ago to get bloods done and then my first day of my cycle came  last week. I phoned them and they said they will bring me down to start asking the nasel spray on day 21 of my cycle. Haven't got a letter back yet to say when to go down yet I guessing next week some time. 

If u do go a head keep in touch as we will be roughly starting the same time 

Good luck in what ever u decide 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

I am only a 10 minute drive away from the clinic, so logistically it wouldn't be an issue and I have plenty of holidays, although if we can defer even for a month it would give me time to "get in the zone" mentally.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

The thing is with ivf tbh you dont have that many app, but its so unpredictable as if you over stimulate than your need to be seen a lot more often.  Personally i would ask to wait a month or two, xx


----------

